# syringe



## jme_jett (Jul 11, 2005)

syringe i dug up.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Jul 21, 2005)

here's two nasty ones I dug up at the dump, I love digging things like this stuff


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 23, 2005)

me too!   you never know what you will find!  it is the ultimate rush!


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 23, 2005)

its not nice to ask a person how old they are.  instead ask how young we are.  is there some kind of age limit or something?


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 25, 2005)

its cool lobey!   remember that we are all different  and everyone has their own ultimate rush.your right,  no feeling  compares to that  indoor sport,  but to me the feeling is relief and satisfaction. digging up an unknown treasure is  the ultimate rush!  im totally serious i really do get a rush!


----------

